# Alternative 3D rendering



## Q.dot

Hello. This might not be the right place to put it but I think I have thought of a alternative way to render 3D models. I'm no expert but... well here it goes....

The normal method of rendering graphics is to use polygons. Then the computer has to render all the polygons. My method is to make the model with the polygons but when the model is finished get only to render the edges of the model and put the textures on the faces. Think about it? The processing might be reduced a lot.

I don't know? It's just an idea I had. Just an idea got from being frustrated from all the lagging and the processing needed for games. Do note that I don't do 3D modeling. I just had an idea and I wanted to see what the community thought about it. So, what do think?


----------



## Inactive

for a single image maybe you could attempt that. it has been done before - i've even done it once (back in the olden days). the problem is getting everything correct. glare, reflections, indirect illumination, correct perspective material mapping... i could go on if i was to think about it. there are plugins the likes of shag that would be hard to replicate. also antialiasing would only work once materials were attached to objects in a scene.

unless i've misinterpreted what you mean?


----------



## ebackhus

FH: Texture baking perhaps?


----------



## Inactive

thats something i haven't done. i know texture baking really comes into play when you have multiple lights that are casting shadows on objects that do not move in an animation. (i don't do animation otherwise i suppose i would've attempted it). but this still involves rendering with materials. even if the scene has low levels of lighting (something in space maybe) i can still see a lot of work shading a hidden line render.


----------

